# XP or X???



## jozo (Apr 13, 2002)

Which one is better

Windows XP or MacOSX????


----------



## Solaris (Apr 13, 2002)

Duh!


----------



## lethe (Apr 13, 2002)

ummm...  considering that this entire message board is devoted to OSX...  



> Duh!


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jozo _
> *Which one is better
> 
> Windows XP or MacOSX???? *



I wonder.

Or we can let the name speak for itself.  Just look at "XP" from the right side.... (hint: it's a "smiley").


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

Well...ACTUALLY ... (Maybe!) i can Kick this thread into Action... Being a Windows User, and having played with OS X for a couple of months on my iBook, i did kinda pick up a lot! ... and For me Personally... OS X, as a whole, Doen't seem to have "As Much" as XP Does! ... i mean, after several updates From OS 10.0, there's still fatures u guys want! ... and Yet XP Doesn't Seem to Need this Kinda updates! ... i know i know, Both OS's Require Security updates, but i am talking one's which provide more functionality and all .. Something as simple as the "Open With" Command For example! ... i EXPECT Some Comeback on this Msg (hehe!) So, come on Guys!  

Cool ... Well.... i STILL am Moving to OS X in the Summer (which kinda makes me a little of a hypercrit i guess! But hey! )

Cool! 

NeYo


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 13, 2002)

Open with ?


you mean... open a file with any app you want?  You can do that in OSX.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Open with ?
> 
> 
> you mean... open a file with any app you want?  You can do that in OSX. *



Yes i know u "can" But its not as Easy as ...







...YET! 

NeYo


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 13, 2002)

how do you get XP to looks so much like OSX?  my friend just upgraded to XP, and he is looking for OS X skins.


----------



## b4tn (Apr 13, 2002)

Uhhh no offense, this is a really stupid poll!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

haha! Thanks dude! ... There's a VARIETY of things u're'll need! ...

First and Formost... Drop over 2 http://www.NeoWin.Net ... and Become a Member, in the Forums! The Amount Of Customization Over There is Obvious! ... there's peeps Trying 2 achieve a LOT Of Different things, from their XP GUI ... so u will See a VARIETY of theme's Which are very much Consistent, thru out the WHOLE System! ... The majority of regulars there have hacked a lot of DLL's, EXE's ... etc! ... So as i sed, Sign up there... Also, For my OS X look ... i use a Few Applications ... From "Stardock" (http://www.stardock.com) 

Look For Windows FX - This Give's Shadows to Windows, Animations, Menu effects (Transparency, Animations, etc), Window Dragging, Transparency in GENERAL, etc!

Windows Blinds - This Application "Skins" Windows CLASSIC (Not Luna) into what it is now! The skin used is called "AquaXP" although there are a range, with the quality within "questionable". Windows Blinds, unlike MSSTYLES allows u 2 Switch the "Min, Max, Close Buttons" which makes a Difference! ... Having them on the right seems weird now!

Object Bar  This Can Do a LOT of things, 2 create Bars etc! ... on my Machine, it Replicates the FINDER bar and does an "OK" Job, although getting it 2 do Exactly wat the Mac FINDER Bar does is Hard!  ... it'll get there!

Besides that, the Dock Application is ACTUALLY an "alpha" Leak of a Program stardock Were Working on, CodeNamed: "ObjectDock" ..>Which Does Quite a Good, but basic Task Changer, OS X Style! ... Being an Alpha, it is more of a Technology DEMO, of what Could be possible. Since the LEAK, i think Stardock have Dropped the Project!  Ah Well...

Maybe Check "Desktop X" which may offer some more OS X Kinda Features! ...

For all these Stardock Apps, i "think" the majority offer a Downloadable shareware Program! 
...For the skins, (For the FULL versions of these Apps) Visit ...


http://www.wincustomize.com

 

Besides Stardock, U're'll Want Resource Hacker 2 F**K around with those DLL's 'n' EXE's! ... 

Here's a Shot, of the MAIN! ones...








NeYo


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 13, 2002)

NeYo!  Did you have to buy these programs?  Or are you doing this all off the demos.  I want to know!


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 13, 2002)

did you really expected that someone would vote XP???


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Well...ACTUALLY ... (Maybe!) i can Kick this thread into Action... Being a Windows User, and having played with OS X for a couple of months on my iBook, i did kinda pick up a lot! ... and For me Personally... OS X, as a whole, Doen't seem to have "As Much" as XP Does! ... i mean, after several updates From OS 10.0, there's still fatures u guys want! ... and Yet XP Doesn't Seem to Need this Kinda updates! ... i know i know, Both OS's Require Security updates, but i am talking one's which provide more functionality and all .. Something as simple as the "Open With" Command For example! ... i EXPECT Some Comeback on this Msg (hehe!) So, come on Guys!
> 
> Cool ... Well.... i STILL am Moving to OS X in the Summer (which kinda makes me a little of a hypercrit i guess! But hey! )
> ...



If you call features of XP things like gaping security holes and bugs and stuff like that, then sure, XP is a more "feature-rich" operating system.

Seriously, there's not much missing.  Sure there's some things like spring-loaded folders and stuff, but column view pretty much suffices now, and there are other OS X features that are really helpful.  I'm sure that there are things that XP could use to enhance the operating system, but like OS X, they aren't necessary.

The only reason we complain about OS X is that, unlike you PC users, we actually have a SAY in what features should be put in our operating system.  We demand quality, not quantity (like Windows XP).  We expect higher quality, and will always offer constructive criticism.  That's the difference, here.  Windows already sucks a**, so there's no use in complaining about it.  Get it?

Oh, yeah.  One other thing.  When you have hundreds of thousands of your computer users trying to make their crappy operating system look like OS X, it says so much about its users, and the operating system itself.  Really, if you want OS X so badly, you could easily sell your PC and get a used Mac off of eBay that runs Mac OS X fine.  It's kind of pathetic to see Windows XP look like that  flattering, but pathetic nonetheless.

I mean, seriously, do we see any OS X users trying to make it look like Windows XP?  Maybe one or two, but not on the order of hundreds of thousands.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 13, 2002)

This is odd, nobody has come by and plopped down their vote for XP...


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 13, 2002)

Even though I voted OS X, I think windows XP is the best Windows ever done!! That does not mean that is good.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

> _ simX _
> *
> 
> Oh, yeah.  One other thing.  When you have hundreds of thousands of your computer users trying to make their crappy operating system look like OS X, it says so much about its users, and the operating system itself.  Really, if you want OS X so badly, you could easily sell your PC and get a used Mac off of eBay that runs Mac OS X fine.  It's kind of pathetic to see Windows XP look like that  flattering, but pathetic nonetheless.
> ...



Dude... I dunno What Side u FELL Outta Bed this Morning, but i am certain it is not my problem. So Please, Firstly Chill... Damn, if Some1 Decides 2 "Do up" their Car, and become a "Boy Racer" ... Do u Go over, and tell them that it Doesn't look, right, that it might be "Disrespectful to the neighbourhood" ? No, i guessed not... So Firstly Chill Dude! 
...I have Not Suddenly become a Troll, But Merely offer "another" Dimension to these kinds of Polls, i share my "view" nothing more! 

<< By Saying Stuff like, "Windows already sucks a**", you really do lower my respect of you, i always kinda looked up2 u on this board, but Well... << shrugs >>
Say No More!

NeYo


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2002)

This is really a very, very dumb poll, isn't it? Oh, well...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *NeYo!  Did you have to buy these programs?  Or are you doing this all off the demos.  I want to know! *



Well, my dad (hehe) Got Something added 2 his Card! hehe!... stil not sure if he knows! hehe! ...  (hope he Don't Read this!)
a lot of Stuff can be done, without spending Money... Just Time! ... there are some GREAT msstyles skins, which can be installed and run 2 as a Luna based skin! ... All that is required is that u replace a File in System32, for a hacked version. And then unsigned themes will work! ... if you want 2 know more, Jut holla 
NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

GRRR! I've Voted! ...DAMN! it's a FIX! ...GRRR!  

NeYo


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> Dude... I dunno What Side u FELL Outta Bed this Morning, but i am certain it is not my problem. So Please, Firstly Chill... Damn, if Some1 Decides 2 "Do up" their Car, and become a "Boy Racer" ... Do u Go over, and tell them that it Doesn't look, right, that it might be "Disrespectful to the neighbourhood" ? No, i guessed not... So Firstly Chill Dude!
> ...



Sorry about this morning.   I shouldn't have been so harsh.

I know you have not become a troll.  But as a Mac user, I'm just SO surprised at how many Windows people try to make their computers look like OS X, but don't actually GET a Mac & OS X.  I mean, if you get a Mercedes, do you paint it and modify it so it looks like a BMW?  Of course not.

From what you've said on the boards, Neyo, it seems that you actually WILL get a Mac & OS X, and I really hope that you finally do.  I just kind of get pissed off at those others that never will.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> Sorry about this morning.   I shouldn't have been so harsh.
> ...



HA! it's Cool dude! ...! 

Well, i am Regretting Selling my iBook ... but it was the very Basic G3 500, CD-ROM, 10GB ... So in the long run, it'll b worth it! ... if i could have swapped some of the "guts" i'd have kept it! ... i'm glad i had it nonetheless, i've experience OS X, and Mac's in general, and as ever, i'm looking forward 2 the summer, starting work... and getting an iMac (2 Acompany my ADSL! Yay! ) 

thanks 4 apologising! Appreciated! 

NeYo


----------



## prime (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> Yes i know u "can" But its not as Easy as ...
> ...



This is possible.  Just get Stuffit Deluxe.  Using the Magic Menu, you can do this exact thing just as easily.

As for other "Open As..." things, wait a few months for 10.2, and you'll be able to right click, and choose which application you want to open the application with (at least we hope).

XP may seem to have more than X, but think about it: do you get iMovie, iDVD, iTunes, the beauty of OS X, and the ability to serve a website from your home computer out of the box?  Do you get UNIX?

Most of the things that XP has and OS X doesn't will appear within the next year or less, and you can probably find some 3rd party app that can do it now.

BTW:  I'm not trying to start a flame war.  If I'm wrong on anything, please let me know.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 14, 2002)

UNIX is what seals it for me. I mean, OS X is a nice enough operating system by itself, but there is soo much stuff that just _comes_ with having UNIX as part of your OS! Can you ssh using a Windows box? I don't have a printer on my computer, but it _doesn't matter_ because I just ssh to the math lab here and print it from my dorm room - and then pick it up on the way to class. Windows XP may be nice, but it's still built on Windows, which is a dumb OS. Mac OS X was built on UNIX, which I think most people will agree is a smart OS.

I've compiled and installed the X Window System and several X programs, including the GIMP, and I was _stunned_ by how easy it was - I had never touched any *nix before Mac OS X and here I was finding all kinds of things I could do, just fricking _included with_ the OS, almost like an afterthought, except a flawless and refined afterthought.

And NeYo - if I want to open a file with a different app than the one it's already assigned to (not frequently), I just drag it to the app icon in the Dock. I don't think that's any slower than using a contextual menu.

Like everyone else, I'm not trying to start a flame war. I am just continually amazed by the sheer number of things I can do under Mac OS X and wanted to do my part to defend it.

-the valrus


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 14, 2002)

I jsut have point out the comparsions of "features" between OS X and XP really isn't fair. The truth is that OS X is a revolutionary departure from OS 9 and older Mac OSes, thus despite how the marketing department wants to portray it, it is essentially a version 1 software.

Think of it this way, how much has Windows NT changed since when it's first introduced to today with XP? Quite a bit! There were many "features" missing when NT was first released!

Also, I personally don't care for much of the "features" XP bundles with. I hate the fact that I have a web browser integrated (I prefer Mozilla on all my machines), MS Messenger is integrated (I don't use MSM at all), and all the other Microsoft tie-ins. In most ways, OS X is more configurable. I don't use IE, I like Mozilla, bye-bye IE. Furthermore, OS X has a solid UNIX foundation - you just can't beat that.

I also think this is a stupid poll.

-B


----------



## MacPain (Apr 14, 2002)

pretty obvious if you ask me...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, there may be some features we are still longing for in OS X, but XP is missing many many more.

Example.

You site the "Open With" command which is due in the 10.2 release. That will be a nice addition, but there's already an easier way to open files in OS X that you can't do in XP.

Let's say you have Photoshop running in the Dock. You are in the Finder, and you have a folder open with 10 graphic files. You want to open 6 of these files. If this was Windows, you would have to select the six files, right click, and hope that "Open With Photoshop" would be on the contextual menu. Depending upon their file type, it may or may not be.

Here's the easier way to do this in OS X.

Grab the six files, drag them to the Photoshop icon in the dock. All six files open in Photoshop.

The point I'm making is while there are missing features in OS X that many of us want added, that doesn't make XP any better. In my usage, XP get's about 50% of the human interface right. OS X get's around 75%. I use both and find OS X to be much more complete, secure, and stable.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 14, 2002)

I have one HUGE gripe about OS X and XP. Have no noticed how much more space they take up on the screen than OS 9 and 98/2000/ME?

For the same menus in OS X that reach all the way across the screen, it only goes just over halfway in 9. Same with windows and just about everything else. Same goes for XP. Not everybody has a monitor that runs at 1600x1200


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *You want to open 6 of these files. [...] Grab the six files, drag them to the Photoshop icon in the dock. All six files open in Photoshop.*



Btw.: If a Dock icon doesn't 'want' to accept a file you're dragging and you *know* the app can open it, just hold down Cmd-Opt (Apple-Alt) while dragging. Like that you can force the app to open the file. Nice thing, but it isn't documented anywhere, I guess...


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Grab the six files, drag them to the Photoshop icon in the dock. All six files open in Photoshop. *



I just want to point out that this is possible under Windows. You have two options. 1) You can drag the said files onto an alias of the program you want to open them with on the desktop. 2) If you have the program running already, you can either drag the said files to the taskbar representation of the running program, or just drag directly into the application. Both methods have been available since Windows 95.

I still think Mac OS X rocks, but it's still in its infancy! It's ridiculous to compare such minute details between the two OSes... Give OS X sometime to gain all the UI features it need.

-B


----------



## Tigger (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prime _
> *
> 
> This is possible.  Just get Stuffit Deluxe.  Using the Magic Menu, you can do this exact thing just as easily.
> ...


But that is exactly what NeYo said. In XP, this feature is there. In OS X, we need an update to get it.

Another thing: I think it is really ridicolous that Mac Users have to pay for a program to compress files.

I voted for OS X because I like it more, but there are still some things missing.
And if I wouldn't have a Mac, I could imagine I really would like XP, from what I saw, it is so much better than previous Windows versions.
You know, Mac users tend to get a little snobby when it gets to Windows. They complain the hell about missing features of OS X, but as soon as a Windows user is entering the room, it is nothing but great.
Come on, think about this. I realize this behaviour sometimes on me at least.


----------



## prime (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *I think it is really ridicolous that Mac Users have to pay for a program to compress files.*



Well, you don't have to pay for it... just use the unregistered version of DropStuff.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prime _
> *
> 
> Well, you don't have to pay for it... just use the unregistered version of DropStuff. *


I downloaded the Lite package of StuffIt expander with DropStuff and DropZip in it.
Then someday both just stopped working and they said I need a licence to use them further.
No I use command line zip with a Applescript droplet wrapper I wrote. Works fine, and I have no problems with licences...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatsharpie _
> *
> 
> I just want to point out that this is possible under Windows. You have two options. 1) You can drag the said files onto an alias of the program you want to open them with on the desktop. 2) If you have the program running already, you can either drag the said files to the taskbar representation of the running program, or just drag directly into the application. Both methods have been available since Windows 95.
> ...



thanks for that Dude! ... ..hmm.... i'm gonna try it! .. although, after all this modding, i effectively have no taskbar! ...hmmm...



> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *
> But that is exactly what NeYo said. In XP, this feature is there. In OS X, we need an update to get it.
> 
> ...



i like u're open mindedness, i share u views, but from the other perspective! ... i am VERY Familar with XP, much like i am sure u are, with OS X! ... but look forward 2 the "jump" accross 2 Apple (after i sold my iBook! ) ... and i KNOW i will be missing a LOT of functionality from XP! .. Not Solely b'cus i have ALWAYS Been a Windows User, but as a lot of u sed, OS X is in its infancy, and isn't really Comparable 2 an OS, built upon MANY yr's more work! ... i seriously think, both OS's can learn a lot from one another! 

LOL! .. and as for the comment, regarding "snobbyness" ... hmm ... being a Form of an "outcast" on this board... i can See that! For Sure! ... i'm not sure if it's shared, accross all Mac Users (without them knowing!) ... or is something more confined to this board! I say this, from my experiences on other (windows based!) Boards, where 95% of the users! ...are ..hmm... whats the word?! ... not So Snobby (sorry, my Voabulary Stinks!) 

...Maybe wen i get my iMac, i will be too?! ... (and learn 2 type in Full English too!? ..hmmm...!)

Just my 2 ...
"Euro's" 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prime _
> *
> 
> This is possible.  Just get Stuffit Deluxe.  Using the Magic Menu, you can do this exact thing just as easily.
> . *



Oh 'n' Sorry Dude! ... i was Soley referring to the Open With Command, i guess my screen Cap was kinda Confusing!  

NeYo


----------



## Valrus (Apr 14, 2002)

> I think it is really ridiculous that Mac Users have to pay for a program to compress files.



Ack! Lies! Why must you turn this thread into a thread of lies?

You can compress files easily for free on a Mac. If you want a DMG, which is the most popular method of file compression on OS X nowadays, use DMG Tool. Otherwise, you can always tarball it using gzip and tar, or even bzip2 if you're feeling cutting-edge. Those all use the command line but I'm sure there are GUI implementations for them out there as well.

It's true that you can't compress using _Stuffit_ for free, but with all the free options out there, why would you want to?

-the valrus


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 15, 2002)

Of course XP looks like it has a lot more features -- it's called bloatware.  You've been brainwashed into thinking that you can't live without a shortcut to absolutely EVERYTHING in your Start menu.  You now believe that having your desktop pop up BEFORE it's actually usable is a requirement and cuts down on boot time.

My OS X desktop has nothing on it.  Nothing.  Hidden dock, no hard drives, simple background picture.  I can do anything from this "scratch" position faster, better, and cooler looking than anyone else can on an XP box, even with all those so-called "necessary" contextual menus and what-not.

Pure bloat.  Mac OS X is actually usable.  XP has a bunch of eye candy and bells and whistles that hardly do a thing.

I'm sure XP is about 50 steps up from 2000 and Me, but it's still not OS X.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 15, 2002)

I am sure you are faster on OS X than you are on XP.
But I think there are a lot of people out there who know their XP like nothing else, and they are just as fast as you.

It is just about what environment one is used to.

Sorry, but I just hate this "My OS is better than yours".
We Mac users are no missionaries, and we don't have to show PC users the right way. There is no right way. Only different ways.

About XP and eyecandy:
Now, think about that a second time. Isn't the sentence about usability and eyecandy not exactly what so many people say about OS X an 9?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm sure there are a few people faster in XP than I am in X, but I doubt there are many people faster than me in 2000... hehe...

My point is that I believe that a lot of the stuff XP includes that people are referencing in their arguments concerning "XP has more useful stuff than X," are simply pieces of bloatware that they'd never miss had they NOT been included in the XP package.  Therefore, it's my opinion that XP has a lot of those useless little applications scattered about that make it LOOK like it has more stuff included than OS X... and i also think that people are using arguments over the inclusion of a disk defragmenter in their arguments concerning productivity in either OS -- and I think that those comments are a bit misconstrued, since it's my belief that a disk defragmenter or similar disk utility DOES NOT increase PRODUCTIVITY.

At any rate, XP has a ton of stuff included with it.  I think life would be just the same without 75% of that stuff, and that would be more OS X-like.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 15, 2002)

I Agree with u guys! ... u are right in a way! ... 

lemmie kinda drop down my thoughts! ... Firstly! ...

Contextual Menu's! (thanks for tha guy who actually pointed out what these are! ) ...

Personally, i think its GREAT, to have a Lot of Features in there. i Mean, a lot of the Features, allow u, to do a task in one click, which would take several, if the same functionality wasn't offered in the Menu, or elsewhere! 

For Example! ... 
When i right click a "file" ... i can Compress it (Freely! LOL!) in whichever way i choose (due to the 3rd party Apps, although u all know XP supports "zipping"!) ... Adn From that One Click, i can Compress and Mail, using DropStuff, in whichever format i choose! ... Now, i always See apple, as making things easier, and more logical for the end user! ... i realised this, in the 2 months i had my iBook! ... and for me, this is the kind of thing ... which i think is necessary! ... Steps 2 Shorten an "everyday" task! ... thats my opinion anyhow ... please, Fill me in on u're Views! 

...As for the Bloatware! ... Hmm ... well, once again, if i could choose 2 Take out certain things ... i would! ... But uing the Windows Platform, a LOT is of use! (not just cus its there, but because it works!!) 

For example! 

Windows Messenger! ... Out of all the IM Clients i have used, i prefer this! (ooh, and the Windows Version is No way as bad as the Mac version! ... M$ Don't do themselves ANY Favours, by making Messenger So CRAP on Mac!  )
Outlook Express! ... This Email Client once again Does EVERYTHING i need 2 do with Email ... Does my POP3 email, and my Mac IMAP email accounts! ... for me, i DON'T Need the BLOATWARE of "outlook 2002" ... so i never installed it alongside Office XP! 
...Internet Explorer! - This is by far the best Browser For the Windows Platform (for me anyhow!) ... Maybe it's due to the compatibility with Web Sites?! ... or just my familarity! ... But it just WORKS! (don't start on Security Holes! LOL! ... "i know! "

...With these 3 Apps, comes something, which in my eyes, is GREAT for a Windows USER ... Intergration! ... the whole .Net thing is Far from up and running, how MS Would like... but its one of the things i DO like with XP! ... throughout the system as a whole, many services are intergrated with the .Net Passport, assigned to my OS! ... This Seems to speed things up ..as long as i wish to use that Account! ...

i apprecitate, for those users who don't like Microsoft Passports 'n' all, its kinda pointless, but for those who do, its a nice thing 2 have! ... this is one "+" for me, over Win 2k! 

...BTW,  ElDiabloConCaca 

 ...Dude, i've not been Brainwashed dude, i am expressing my Views, on XP... After all i'm the guy saving for the iMac (Superdrive) Right now! ... so its not like i am a WINDOWS Fanatic (no pun intended!) ... i just feel, that XP Doesn't get the credit it deserves really! ... and its nice to u're views "from the other side" ... i Really am "in the middle" with this argument to a degree ... and i never really think i could Hate M$ or Apple! ...Both OS's are great, and Do what they Should Do! 

Anyhow! ... just my 2 Euro's! 

Peace! x

NeYo


----------



## Valrus (Apr 15, 2002)

NeYo's too non-biased!
Get him!!!

-the valrus


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *NeYo's too non-biased!
> Get him!!!
> 
> -the valrus *



haha!  

NeYo


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it's perfectly fine that people enjoy using MS Messenger, IE, and Outlook Express. The usage of these products is not a point of annoyance for me, what is annoying is the fact that MS takes MY choice which IM product, which browser, and which email client I should use away from me. Despite the fact that it's MY compute, MS decides that what features I should have installed on my system. This is absolutely unacceptable. Before Mozilla, I also prefered MS on the PC. I even liked Outlook (it beats all the other free email clients on the PC). I never used MS Messenger b/c no one I know uses it.

MS can provide any freeware they want, in fact I think it's a good thing, but just don't cram them down my throat! People have shown with MS Windows 98 that by removing IE complete (using IEradicator) the installed Netscape Navigator 4.x became completely stable and crashed about 500% less. So how is MS improving MY computing experience?

MS claims that they won their marketshare in IE through better execution (programming). If this is true, strip IE away from Windows and give us a choice! If it is indeed better, we'll install it.

About Passport - it's a great idea in concept, but in execution I am a bit weary. I just don't trust MS, or any corporation in fact, with my personal info. It's convienent, but I don't feel that great knowing some big corporation has ALL of my personal information. MS is meeting a lot of resistance in regards to .NET My Services (i.e. Passport), in fact, Hailstorm (its code name) has been shelved for now.

I say good riddance.

-B


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *Another thing: I think it is really ridicolous that Mac Users have to pay for a program to compress files.
> *



And, it is ridiculous that you don't know that there are many open source compression programs out there. Give OS X a chance.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> And, it is ridiculous that you don't know that there are many open source compression programs out there. Give OS X a chance. *


Believe me, I searched for them on Versiontracker, and nothing came up.
I just wanted some program that let me drop files on it and compresses them. Couldn't find any. I am not interested in some open source command line tools, I used the command line zip for quite a time till I wrote a droplet for it (Really easy with Applescript, though the syntax of AS really sucks in my opinion). Now it is fine. I just think that Apple could include something like that out of the box.

Okay, quick search on Versiontracker gave out this now:

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=14403&db=mac

Shame on me. But it did not appear last time  
So let's forget about that.

I gave OS X a chance since the Beta, and using it full time since 10.1


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 16, 2002)

I know of at least two 3rd-party utilities that add an "open with..." item to OS X contextual menus.  I'm using Zingg myself.


----------



## drustar (Jun 1, 2003)

you expect windows xp to win in a macosx forum? jigga please.


----------



## senne (Jun 1, 2003)

ehm, this thread is almost 1 year old! why did you bring it up again?


----------



## gastroboy (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll let you know when OSx gets out of beta.

Be a bit unfair to compare right now


----------



## senne (Jun 1, 2003)

OS X isn't beta.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gastroboy _
> *I'll let you know when OSx gets out of beta.
> 
> Be a bit unfair to compare right now  *



Yep... Because XP is still in its pre-Alpha stage... And it seems that it won't be out long (horn) before 2005...


----------



## Arden (Jun 1, 2003)

Despite the fact that OS X works quite well as it, it's still a completely new OS, with many possibilities for the future.  XP is built on the same codebase that M$'s systems have been built for the last 8 years, and they can only go so far with that.  X is basically a commercial beta, probably until Panther comes out in June-September.


----------



## Decado (Jun 1, 2003)

Hej, NeYo!
open with? can it be simpler?! ctrl-click (or second mousebutton) on a document and choose from the "open with" menu. Tadaa!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 1, 2003)

i don't think that this is the best poll to put on a mac board...  we have some preconcieved notions and jaded opinions to deal with...


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 1, 2003)

Decado,

NeYo posted that message last year _before_ 10.2. I believe the "Open With" menu item appeared in 10.2. That's a weird thing about these thread-based message boards. If someone runs across an old, old thread and replies to it. .  .

BAM!

It jumps to the top of the list, and people read it and get REALLY confused (like I did when I read it, before I looked at the dates).


Doug


----------



## Decado (Jun 2, 2003)

Oooh, didnt notice that. explains a lot 
Thanks! (sorry neyo)


----------



## senne (Jun 2, 2003)

like i said:



> _Originally posted by senne _
> *ehm, this thread is almost 1 year old! why did you bring it up again? *


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 2, 2003)

The funny thing is, Windows Longhorn is MS attemp to catch up with many of the new display tech that OS X introduced in 10.00. Funny thing is, Longhorn isn't scheduled to ship in 2005. We're already on the 3rd major revision of OS X, and by 2005, we'll be on our fifth...

Is it just me, or is Longhorn quickly becoming Microsoft's version of the Copland fiasco? The date keeps getting pushed back further and further, and there's still no clear plan for 64-bit migration for Intel...


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

Then Longhorn will fail to sell and Microsoft will look like a damned fool.  That would be funny.


----------



## Sogni (Jun 2, 2003)

I withdraw my responce...

THIS IS AN OLD THREAD!!!


----------



## toast (Jun 2, 2003)

I can't even understand how the hell some people find those threads. Having fun with the Search function ? Paid to browse the Web in the most useless manner ?

Somemod, please, deliver us - close this damn thing. It's dead ! Yes it is (as in the Monty Parrot sketch ! ).


----------



## senne (Jun 2, 2003)

toast for mod!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2003)

Time to do a 2003 version of this poll maybe?


----------

